# Gear Oil: OEM Vs. Lubro-Moly



## sloMKV (Sep 29, 2008)

OEM is twice as much, is it worth it? It's for a 07 GTI 6MT, pretty much full boltons, WOT Box, etc. The car is drag raced and sees some hard driving. Thanks for any help


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Gear Oil: OEM Vs. Lubro-Moly (sloMKV)*

Lubromoly is a 75W90 weight oil. OEM is as light as ATF. closest thing to OEM is Redline D4


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

I have amsoil 75/90 right now and the shifts are hard. Will be switching back to OEM or equivilent. Isn't D4 an ATF?


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (Fitz318is)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fitz318is* »_I have amsoil 75/90 right now and the shifts are hard. Will be switching back to OEM or equivilent. Isn't D4 an ATF?

D4 is a hybrid ATF/Gear oil and so is the VAG OEM gear oil.
In fact most new cars use ATF with EP in their gear boxes. This will give you better and smoother shifting but not much protection if you drive it hard


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (PrecisionTuning.ca)*

so what is the fluid that seems to work best?
OEM, redline D4, redline 75/90 or other?
what does EP stand for?


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (Fitz318is)*

for your 2007 I suggest OEM. No one knows the actual specs on that oil so why risk it. Just pay a little more and get it from dealer. 
EP stands for Extreme Pressure.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (PrecisionTuning.ca)*

I wanted to get Lubro Molly for my O2M transmission, but found out it was GL-5....So I went with Fuchs's Silkolene 75w-90., it was GL-4 and GL-5..I have a Quaiffe Diff. in it and Quaiffe was recommending that oil.
But the price on it was 30 bucks per Liter


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (PrecisionTuning.ca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrecisionTuning.ca* »_
D4 is a hybrid ATF/Gear oil and so is the VAG OEM gear oil.
In fact most new cars use ATF with EP in their gear boxes. This will give you better and smoother shifting but not much protection if you drive it hard


For whatever it is worth, a couple of weekend ago Perjad from PrecisionTuning did the gear oil change for me from Amsoil 75W90 to the Redline D4 and so far I couldn't be happier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I used to have the annoying 2nd gear grind whenever the temp would be cooler. Since the new gear oil flush, none of that, smooth like butter, no tranny whine. The true test will come this winter and see how smooth shifting will be when the temp is below zero.


----------



## sloMKV (Sep 29, 2008)

I ended up with the lubro moly.
It feels pretty much the same except no more grinding 2nd on no lift shifts with the WOT Box...so far, I haven't really been using it much.


----------



## webster426 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (sloMKV)*

was thinking about doing mine this weekened using mobil 1 75w/90 for my 2.8l V6 30v B5.5.
Buy OEM or use the one I got?


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (PrecisionTuning.ca)*

back to OEM and smooth as silk again.


----------



## vtec2veedub (Jun 7, 2009)

i was actually gonna post up the same thing good thing i didnt, i wanna change my gear oil in my 03 24v vr6 6speed. we have motul at here at work its 75w90 synthetic gear oil , i might go that route. the dealer wanted $35/L x3 anybody have experience in motul?


----------



## 1955oval (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (vtec2veedub)*

Does the gear oil have to be VW approved or can you run whatever?? Getting ready to change mine.
Steveo sjvwc.net


----------



## mnvwmd (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (1955oval)*

Just had mine changed for 1st time at 80K.
Import shop used 75w-90 gear oil and the Mobil 1 ATF. 
Smooth so far.


----------

